# Help with Insurance



## YankeeMountainSoap (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi All,

Anyone have insurance with Soap Makers Guild?  It has alot of benefits but not sure if it's reputable?  Thoughts /Suggestions?  Who do you think is the best? 

Thanks,

www.yankeemountainsoap.com


----------



## agriffin (Jun 21, 2011)

I sent my insurance guy the info (they have a sample policy posted) and he said to get it.  There's nothing comparable that an individual agent or insurance company will offer (he said...).  He said the coverage and the limits were really good.


----------



## khermsen (Jun 21, 2011)

RLI is an option if your business sales are under $5,000 a year.


----------



## Chay (Jun 21, 2011)

I have insurance through the Guild. Although I have never had to file a claim with them I am happy with the terms of my policy.


----------



## YankeeMountainSoap (Jun 27, 2011)

*Help with Insurance - thank you!*

You are all so very helpful!  Thanks alot.  Have a great week!

YankeeMountainSoap


----------



## JackiK (Jul 6, 2011)

I checked out the Guild, but $500 for a membership is a little steep for me just thinking about selling.  I've Googled RLI, but not having any luck figuring out which one it is.  Can someone give me their actual website or phone number?

Thanks!


----------



## dcornett (Jul 8, 2011)

Jackik, this is who I spoke with when I got my coverage through RLI:

[email protected]<chris_alexander>; I don't have a link to the website I first went to, but you can also reach him by phone @ 309-689-2223 or mail here:

Christopher Alexander

@Home Business Protection 

9025 N Lindbergh Dr

Peoria, IL 61615

ATTN: Direct Sales

Hope this helps


----------



## JackiK (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you, Debra!


----------



## YankeeMountainSoap (Jul 16, 2011)

This is so helpful....thanks so much!


----------



## JackiK (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, it's turned into quite an adventure for me.  I wanted to find an agent closer to home, at least in Texas.  I went to RLI's website and called one of the people on the list.  Turns out she wrote energy and marine insurance.  So, she gave me the name of someone else, who also turns out to be in marine and energy.  The second person did say she try to find out exactly who could help me since I was not having any luck.

If all else fails, I'll contact the agent in Illinois; but, again, I'd rather find someone close to home.  Not sure why, just a thing with me.


----------

